# In-Dash DVD Player installed



## SasdawgGTO (Nov 10, 2004)

*In-Dash DVD Player installed(Updated with Answers!!!!)*

WOW, 
I just installed my Pioneer AVH-P6600 in dash dvd player today , and i have to say that this thing looks like it was made for the interior of the GTO. If ur lookin for one i highly recommed u look into this player because it fits flush and matches the interior of the car well. Also functions very well. I will post pictures in this thread later on in this week, I am in the process of having professional pictures of my car taken, so i will get a few good interior shots.


----------



## Last (Jul 27, 2004)

Anxious to see how it looks installed. 

Last :seeya:


----------



## PULSE04GTO (Dec 16, 2004)

dam you....you just love to tease us all dont you?? Anyway, I do look forward to seeing the pics...


----------



## LarryM (Aug 17, 2004)

Help me understand this... The screen pops out of the radio to play DVD movies on?

While the kid in me is saying "Way Cool!!!" the logical me knows that such screens must be out of the drivers site to be used while moving (hence the one's built in hang from the ceiling behind the front seats).

So this would be "legal" to use only while stopped?

...stops and thinks about this... Oh, so I can sit out in the garage in peace and quiet and watch a movie ? Sign me up!

BTW - Larry's pick to click is the currently playing "In Good Company" - excellent movie!!


---Larry


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

:lol: arty:


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

LarryM said:


> Help me understand this... The screen pops out of the radio to play DVD movies on?
> 
> While the kid in me is saying "Way Cool!!!" the logical me knows that such screens must be out of the drivers site to be used while moving (hence the one's built in hang from the ceiling behind the front seats).
> 
> ...



So, if you get pulled over, close it. No big deal.


----------



## LarryM (Aug 17, 2004)

djdub said:


> So, if you get pulled over, close it. No big deal.


The problems with this are:

a) In this case the law is a darn good idea, I don't want anybody driving down the road watching a movie! I want their eyes ON THE ROAD!

b) A friend of mine got pulled over because the officer just THOUGHT she had a TV in the front seat. Turns out it was a present wrapped in blue shiny paper, the point is, I think they're watching this closely.

c) If, god forbid, you are in an accident and can't close it, regardless of whether it was the cause or not you're going to be assumed at fault.


So while I agree its a pretty cool device, I'd be a little concerned about their contribution to vehicle safety.

---Larry


----------



## II-Savy (Jan 12, 2005)

I think it has to be open to show the controls for the unit. When you want to tune in a station it's a touch screen right? .....so technically it would always look open like you were watching a movie.


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

II-Savy said:


> I think it has to be open to show the controls for the unit. When you want to tune in a station it's a touch screen right? .....so technically it would always look open like you were watching a movie.


Correct, in which case the officer has to prove you were watching a movie.


----------



## LarryM (Aug 17, 2004)

I don't know if this is such a good idea then... My wife gets sucked into the TV set from anywhere in the house... and I mean you literally have to shake her to get her out of it. It truely hypnotizes her. Now not everyone is that extreme, but I don't think most people realize how much they get sucked in - and it only takes a second. I mean, that why the manf have gone to so much trouble to put all the controls on the steering wheel, so the driver doesn;t have to search around for them.

---Larry


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

:agree the t.v. would distract me from the road, just hope you don't hit anything when you are looking down. :cheers


----------



## II-Savy (Jan 12, 2005)

If I'm not mistaken...there is a wire that connects to your emergency brake. When that is wired properly you can not use the TV/vid portion to watch a movie. The ebrake would have to be engaged to use it. Not the radio/cd but just the video. Check and see if the one you are looking at has it. Some brands may not use this.


----------



## WS6Vert (Dec 9, 2004)

I have enough trouble just finding a moive I want to rent and watch at home. why the heck would I need to watch a movie in a car??!?!??? :confused


----------



## Afterglow (Nov 1, 2004)

II-Savy said:


> If I'm not mistaken...there is a wire that connects to your emergency brake. When that is wired properly you can not use the TV/vid portion to watch a movie. The ebrake would have to be engaged to use it. Not the radio/cd but just the video. Check and see if the one you are looking at has it. Some brands may not use this.


The whole point is who wants to watch movies in there car while sitting in the garage? Not me, I've got a dvd player and tv in the house for that. I bought a car, specifically a GTO for driving. This is the kind of stupid crap that causes accidents, which in turn raises our insurance rates.
THANKS A LOT!!!!

I swear only stupid people are breeding these days!


----------



## SFLGOAT (Oct 7, 2004)

Afterglow said:


> The whole point is who wants to watch movies in there car while sitting in the garage? Not me, I've got a dvd player and tv in the house for that. I bought a car, specifically a GTO for driving. This is the kind of stupid crap that causes accidents, which in turn raises our insurance rates.
> THANKS A LOT!!!!
> 
> I swear only stupid people are breeding these days!



I am looking for one cup cofee maker for the Goat to brew a fresh cup on my 20 minute commute.......... Do you know wher I can find one??????????????


----------



## SasdawgGTO (Nov 10, 2004)

*Answers*

Lol, 
To clarify most of what you all were talking about in your replies, 
1) In california(my state) it is illegal to have a screen viewable for the driver unless there are passengers in the back seat in which case, it would be okay. 
2) The unit does have to be open to tune the functions(bass controls, balance/fade etc.), so that can always be used as an excuse.
3) The unit i bought does have the line connected to the parking brake, however my local installer was more than happy to bypass that wire for my signature on a waiver.
4) The reason i bought the unit( for the man who claims only stupid ppl are breeding these days) Is because it is an excelent unit for the system i have in my car, it looks great, fits great, and also gives me the option of watchin a DVD every now and then when I am perhaps waiting for someone in my car. Also it has a great show-off value. 
So to finish of this rant, i would like to say that it is a fun thing to have and show off, it works great, sounds great, looks great, and for me at least is not a hazard to anyone because personally I would not enjoy a movie while driving.
Sorry im lame with a camera and dont have one so pics will be posted I assure you!!
SasDawg


----------



## II-Savy (Jan 12, 2005)

I think the DVD is a cool idea.

Like you said if your hainging out waiting for someone. Also Some movies have great sounds tracks. ALSO if you bring your car to shows, it's a REAL nice addition. Play some real good action movie.

....and I have a 18 month old so it's too late, there's already another one.


----------

